# Weird bubble nest ..



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

My male started to make a bubble nest but it's like scattered? 
I don't know if he will finish it or ?
What do you think? 
He's in a breeding tank & he has a half or a cup.
And a small round lid with a hole in the middle in his tank.

I'm waiting for him to finish or do whatever ...


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

..


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there a thick film on top of the water? If so, it's most likely him going up for air and the air pushing out of his lungs (and out through the gills) are getting caught in the film on the water's surface..


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

No I don't see a film


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

So I woke up to this  
Do you think I should wait a bit longer for it to get bigger or release the female now?


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

iJessie said:


> So I woke up to this
> Do you think I should wait a bit longer for it to get bigger or release the female now?



You should definitely wait until the nest is thick. He may not be motivated to build the nest. You should try putting the female with him for 10-20 minutes so he would feel her scent. My betta made this nest in 2 days:










And your betta can do the same, he just doesn't seem motivated.


----------

